# New to Pimai area



## Philadelphia (Jun 29, 2010)

I am trying to locate other Expats living in the Pimai, Nakronratchasima area 
Anyone out there? I have a small house and am married to a Thai woman.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi - well I've not been to that part of the country; hope you can find an expat in your area.

My partner was there last year - she brought back some good pics of the Khmer temples there, I'd like to make the trip one day.


----------



## Philadelphia (Jun 29, 2010)

Song_Si said:


> Hi - well I've not been to that part of the country; hope you can find an expat in your area.
> 
> My partner was there last year - she brought back some good pics of the Khmer temples there, I'd like to make the trip one day.


The Khmer Temple is very impressive considering the age of it.
Thanks for your reply


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

A reasonable quantity of foreigners can be seen in the morning at the several coffeeshops in The Mall Nakhorn Ratchasima.(Starbucks-Coffeeworld-Robbins- and so on).
All nationalities, but most German and English.
Coffee in the morning and in the afternoon in the basement where u.o. beer is sold.
Me,personally,am not looking for "farang" company too much.I am happy with my life as it is.


----------



## Philadelphia (Jun 29, 2010)

Cer said:


> A reasonable quantity of foreigners can be seen in the morning at the several coffeeshops in The Mall Nakhorn Ratchasima.(Starbucks-Coffeeworld-Robbins- and so on).
> All nationalities, but most German and English.
> Coffee in the morning and in the afternoon in the basement where u.o. beer is sold.
> Me,personally,am not looking for "farang" company too much.I am happy with my life as it is.



Hahahaha  I too am happy in the company of those in the village where I live, still I would like the option to speak and meet with others.

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Phimai in the news!




> *The folks in Korat, Nakhon Ratchasima province, indulge their love of heritage and history over the "Visit Phimai Festival", which runs from November 7 to 11.*
> 
> Visitors can see a light & sound cultural show, enjoy a Korat Cat competition as well as a boat race and many fun activities. The festival will take place at Phimai Historical Park, home to one of the most important Khmer temples in Thailand. The temple marks one end of the Ancient Khmer Highway from Angkor.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd love to live in this area, too. Lucky people!


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

Newforestcat said:


> I'd love to live in this area, too. Lucky people!


Last year it was seriously floated with water and almost every year there is water problems in that area


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Cer said:


> Last year it was seriously floated with water and almost every year there is water problems in that area


Oh, no! Thanks for the info. I will just move further up to Khao Yai then.

You are not trying to discaurage me from moving there, right? LOL. I am Thai tho. Haha.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

Newforestcat said:


> Oh, no! Thanks for the info. I will just move further up to Khao Yai then.
> 
> You are not trying to discaurage me from moving there, right? LOL. I am Thai tho. Haha.


I have family in law over there


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

I will behave myself around them, Cer. LOL


----------

